# 45 days dry aged steak sous vide



## atomicsmoke (Oct 21, 2018)

My first sous vide steak attempt








SV temp fluctuated between 129-133.






Seasoned with Montreal steak spice, then quickly grilled.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 21, 2018)

Looks great , how was it ? What temp did you use ?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 21, 2018)

Your sv was fluctuating that much??? 

Steaks look fantastic!!! Did you dry age them yourself? 

Scott


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 21, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Your sv was fluctuating that much???
> 
> Steaks look fantastic!!! Did you dry age them yourself?
> 
> Scott


This is something i rigged - not a true SV machine.

Yes, aged at home.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Oct 21, 2018)

I seriously got to try this Sue Vee thing!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 21, 2018)

Oh ok. Well that seems reasonable for a homemade sv!! 

And dry aging yourself sounds awesome! Fine job!

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 21, 2018)

Scott, 

Yeah try the sv thing! It’s a game changer! I cannot express this enough. 

Scott


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Oct 21, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Scott,
> 
> Yeah try the sv thing! It’s a game changer! I cannot express this enough.
> 
> Scott


Just ordered a Wankle Su Vide from Amazon. Read reviews and they said skip the Bluetooth and Wi fi. They are tough to work with. After all, it can stay at whatever temp you set it for hours with no loss of food quality.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 21, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Looks great , how was it ? What temp did you use ?


129-133

Was awesome. Same pink top to bottom.


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 21, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> View attachment 378814



Dude, I just ate and am stuffed. But that pic still set my mouth to watering! Great job!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 22, 2018)

Nice steak....    The "Atomic Sous-Vide" machine works good enough for me....


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 22, 2018)

That steak looks really good from my screen Atomic. Really Nice job.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 22, 2018)

That is one fine looking steak!
Al


----------

